# Advanced Snowboard Lessons?



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

*+1*

Yeah dude, i took one last year and it totally helped my progression. I taught my self to ride and just went for it. Worked out pretty good but I knew I wasen't doing it all. So I signed up for an advanced lesson in the afternoon. I was the only person who signed up (because it was a tuesday) and my instructor was this 19 year old stoner kid from Ontario and I thought to myself, "Great, what's this this guy going to be able to teach me?". Totally wrong. 

Instead of riding blacks like I usually do, this kid took me to a blue and showed me how I was using my legs to turn instead of leaning onto my boots and bindings to use body weight. He taught me how I can torsion flex my board through turns and how I can lift my back leg for a quick turn on really steep slopes. This guy also showed me how I can drive my legs down to power my way through a turn and gain speed through a carve instead of losing speed. 

Only took an hour out of my day and in that time I totally tightened up my riding.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

I also took one last season and it helps..you don't want to have bad habits and when someone is watching you they see what you can't. So i say yes take one.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Been probably 10 years since I took a lesson but definitely looking to do one this season. Probably want to do a couple one focused on park as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

lessons for an advanced rider are great. from an experienced instructor's point of view, i've seen a lot of people really gain from taking lessons at all levels of riding but i would caution you about coming into the lesson with realistic expectations. realize that as you have gotten better, it becomes more and more difficult to show you something that is absolutely earth shattering. if i teach a beginner how to turn or stop, i've made a huge difference in their riding. in an advanced rider you should expect to take something from the lesson, but go in knowing what you want to work on. also, realize thatjust because an instructor introduces a new concept to you, it will not click or even feel right immediately. advanced meneuvers are something you are just going to have time to skim the top of during your lesson and it's your responsibility to incorporate them into your riding well after the lesson has ended.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I think next year I may splurge on the kicking horse Big Mountain Real Deal... I know there are things I can improve on.

Kicking Horse Mountain Resort | Ski Destinations: Big Mountain Centre - Kicking Horse


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Dude, KH is OFF THE HOOK! It was probably the best trip I was on last year! The Powdr is insane and the gondola is a sweet ride from bottom to top (pretty much the top, you work your way to crystal bowl then go up the stairway to heaven chair). I don't know if you'v done KH already, but if you haven't, you must! Spend the money


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Dano said:


> Dude, KH is OFF THE HOOK! It was probably the best trip I was on last year! The Powdr is insane and the gondola is a sweet ride from bottom to top (pretty much the top, you work your way to crystal bowl then go up the stairway to heaven chair). I don't know if you'v done KH already, but if you haven't, you must! Spend the money



I'm at Kicking Horse all the time... my favourite place to ride


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey guys,

thanks for the excellent advice. I will def get a lesson once the hills open properly. 

On a side note I love kicking horse! Such a good hill! If anyone is in that region you must give it a shot. One of the few hills that has no park. That says a lot in my book.


----------

